# Rahmengröße Trek



## Leny2015 (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo Mädels,

Gibt es hier jemanden der einen dieser zwei Bikes fährt?

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/trek-fuel-ex-7-27-5-x0017707

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/trek-superfly-fs-8-x0015704

Ich bin mir unsicher was die Rahmengröße angeht. Ich bin 167 cm groß und habe eine SL von 81 cm.

Meint ihr, dass das 17,5 er passend ist? Bei Trek gibt es ja die Angabe der virtualen und actualen Rahmengröße. Was hat es damit auf sich?

Oder wäre ein 15,5 Rad besser? 

Danke euch und LG


----------



## mtbbee (15. Februar 2016)

Bei Trek habe ich immer 15,5" - egal ob Ex9 (hatte damals das 26")  - TopFul 26" oder jetzt Remedy 27,5 - allerdings bin ich 166 groß mit SL 77 - daher weiss ich nicht so recht, obs Trek überhaupt das richtige Rad ist: relativ kurzes OR ... ich könnte mir vorstellen, das 17,5 " die bessere Variante sein könnte, wenns unbedingt ein Trek sein muss. Da Du zw. beiden schwankst, wäre eine Testfahrt fast unabdingbar, Internet Empfehlungen sind so eine Sache ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leny2015 (15. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Leider habe ich hier keine Möglichkeit die Räder zu testen :-( vielleicht finde ich noch einen Händler der sie hat in der richtigen Größe...


----------



## Bettina (15. Februar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Internet Empfehlungen sind so eine Sache ..


Wo soll ich unterschreiben?
Habe ganz ähnliche Maße wie mtbbee, etwas größer und etwas mehr SL . Habe ein Trek Fully in 17,5 das ich OK finde, aber nicht für echten Geländeeinsatz verwende. Auf verschiedenen Trek in 15,5" habe ich gesessen und die sind mir zu kompakt/zu kurz.


----------



## Aninaj (16. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube das hängt ein wenig davon ab, was du damit fahren möchtest...


----------



## Leny2015 (16. Februar 2016)

Habe mich heute beraten lassen. Nachdem 2 Märkte mir einfach nur das verkaufen wollten, was sie gerade da hatten, heute endlich einer, der mich wirklich gut beraten hat. Alles ausgemessen und am Bike eingestellt und mich nicht direkt zum Kauf gedrängt.

Trek in 17,5 fällt raus. Ist von der Rahmenhöhe zu hoch. Und auch etwas zu lang.
In 15,5 hatte er leider kein Bike da.

Grundsätzlich hat er mir eher zu einer Frauen Geometrie geraten. Da ich recht lange Beine und einen kurzen Oberkörper habe.

Gefahren bin ich das Speci Rumor in M und 27,5. auf dem habe ich mich super wohl gefühlt.
Dann noch eins, ich glaube von Kona in 29. war auch gut, wiegt aber fast 14 kg während das Speci nur 12,4 wiegt.

Glaube das wird es auch werden. Liegt leider etwas über Budget, aber ich glaube einfach, dass ich beim blindkauf auf die Nase fallen werde.

Außerdem finde ich es nicht fair sich im Fachhandel so ausführlich beraten zu lassen um mit dem Wissen dann im Internet zu kaufen.

Aber Speci gibt es ja eh kaum günstiger.

Muss jetzt nur überlegen ob 27,5 oder gleiches Modell in 29.


----------



## Aninaj (16. Februar 2016)

Wie gesagt, hängt ein wenig davon ab, was du fahren willst...

Ich persönlich finde 29" bei unserer Körpergröße zu groß. Zumal die Reifen auch schwerer sind und das Rad duch den längeren Radstand etwas weniger wendig wird. Wenn du aber nur Waldautobahn heizen willst, dann gehen 29" wohl auch, dann empfiehlt sich aber auch eher ein Hardtail und kein Fully...

Willst du dagegen auch mal bergab technisch etwas anspruchsvolleres fahren, dann empfiehlt sich eher ein kleinerer Rahmen und kleinere Räder. Zumal du das Bike dann auch den Berg hochtreten musst und kleineres Bike = geringeres Gewicht sich da schon auch bermerkbar macht...

Aber das kannst alles nur du selber beantworten.


----------



## Leny2015 (16. Februar 2016)

Tja das kann ich leider gar nicht so genau sagen... Ich würde schon gerne auch ein bisschen mehr als nur Waldautobahn fahren. Aber ob es mir dann tatsächlich Spaß macht und wie oft ich es wirklich mache, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Fest steht, ich werde regelmäßig mit den Hunden fahren.

Denke auch, dass das 27,5 er besser passt. Einfach um wendiger zu sein. Und bergauf muss ich natürlich auch immer mal strampeln...


----------



## Aninaj (16. Februar 2016)

Und ein Hardtail (HT) kommt nicht in Betracht? Für die Hunde würde das sicherlich reichen und zum probieren braucht es auch kein Fully.


----------



## Leny2015 (16. Februar 2016)

Ja wahrscheinlich schon... Umsteigen kann ich ja immer noch.
Dachte nur mit dem Fully hab ich gleich mehr Spaß und bleibe vielleicht dran


----------



## Leny2015 (16. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht das Trek superfly 8 in 15,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (16. Februar 2016)

Letztlich musst du entscheiden wofür du dein Geld ausgibst  

Und ich glaube du surfst zuviel bei Fahrrad XXL


----------



## Aninaj (16. Februar 2016)

Falls das bei dir in der Nähe ist, fahr es doch mal Probe:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/734440-santa-cruz-hecklerF


----------



## Leny2015 (16. Februar 2016)

der link geht irgendwie nicht auf...


----------



## Aninaj (16. Februar 2016)

jetzt...


----------



## Leny2015 (16. Februar 2016)

Danke aber leider über 4 Stunden entfernt...


----------



## systemgewicht (31. März 2016)

Leny2015 schrieb:


> Habe mich heute beraten lassen. Nachdem 2 Märkte mir einfach nur das verkaufen wollten, was sie gerade da hatten, heute endlich einer, der mich wirklich gut beraten hat. Alles ausgemessen und am Bike eingestellt und mich nicht direkt zum Kauf gedrängt.
> 
> Trek in 17,5 fällt raus. Ist von der Rahmenhöhe zu hoch. Und auch etwas zu lang.
> In 15,5 hatte er leider kein Bike da.
> ...



Ist das hier noch aktuell?

Mein Frau ist so groß wie Du und hatte immer 17,5er Rahmen bei Trek Rädern.
Die Damengeometrie ("WSD") hat teilweise kaum Unterschiede (schau Dir die Maße auf der Trek-Homepage an!) Da ist vorwiegend der Sattel und teilweise die Griffe und die Farbe anders. Bei einem Wiederverkauf ist WSD eher schädlich, weil viel weniger Käuferinteresse.

Die Superfly-Geometrie ist allerdings deutlich langgestreckter (das ist ja ein XC Rad). Das sollte man wirklich probefahren.
(Oder mit einem anderen Rad probefahren und dann messen wie sich die Superfly-Geo unterscheidet.

So habe ich mir schon beholfen.
Ich setze mich auf mein heutiges Rad und messe dann per Zollstock wie das neue Rad sich unterscheiden würde. Ich finde das kann man sich dann schon gut vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leny2015 (31. März 2016)

Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht, ich habe mich nun für ein Canyon nerve entschieden


----------

